# MY horn doesnt work.



## F-RICE (May 11, 2009)

I opened the hood and couldnt find the horn, i was looking to see maybe a wire came off, also do you think a fuse could be blown. Where would i start to trace the problem. Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you hear any clicking when you hit the horn indicating the horn relay is working? If not, might wanna check the horn relay to be sure it has power and that the signal from the horn button is getting there. If the relay has power and the signal for the horn, then check the horns to be sure they are getting power when the horn is pushed, if they have power but not working, replace the horns.


----------



## F-RICE (May 11, 2009)

Anyone know where i might find the relay? Thanks


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Drivers side firewall in the engine compartment.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

68greengoat said:


> Drivers side firewall in the engine compartment.


:agree

Here is a picture of the relay on my 66, the wiring is; 
Wire 1) constant 12v positive.
Wire 2) the negative is supplied thru the horn button which activates the relay.
Wire 3) goes to the horn(s) once the relay is activated.


----------



## F-RICE (May 11, 2009)

Thanks guys. The picture really helps me. Now i know where to start with my test light.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

my horn doesn't work either and i have a 66 also. we can not find the horn relay either. my 66 is an early build and nothing has been the same as the parts books yet. even wiring diagrams are wrong for what we have. my neighbor is retired from pontiac. he said back on the floor if they ran out of parts for the pontiac midsize cars they would just get what they need from the buick and olds becaause they did sell as many of them.


----------

